# Invent a Unit for your Army!



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, here's how we play. Choose your favourite army, and then ask yourself; What do they need that they don't have? 

What would they be well suited to but seem to neglect completely? 


Allow me to begin...

Lizardmen. Why no assassins? A chameleon skink would make the perfect assassin! I know they already use ambush tactics and outflanking, but it's not the same! I want a skink who can hide in a unit and then neck some unsuspecting greatsword when they charge! I want a skink who can infiltrate enemy lines and return from battle with a captain's head! 

Basically, I want a ninja skink. :wild:

Yours?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

For lizards I want Tichi-Huichic's raiders to be an army book option- skinks on horned ones filling a heavy cav option (well, a skink version of it). 

My WE want a wood... I mean a proper wood, moving via magic and getting to attack each combat phase. That would be awesome.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Dwarves need a bear wagon. Seriously, follows a unit around and gives stubborn or+1 Ld and on a 4+ roll of a die they get stupidity too. Then if the unit it's attached too dies then it attaches to the unit that killed it in CC or the nearest unit if it was killed at range. Then the side that controls it at the end of the game gets completely smashed and gets bonus VPs. (though the next morning they get negative VP...)


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Vampire Counts lack ranged weapons, in the history it frequently mention skeletons armed with bows or muskets.

Skeleton gunners, basically skeletons who are armed with muskets, they would count as a special/rare unit

Skeleton Archers, armed with bows, they could have crap BS but be cheap.

This would add some much needed firepower and let me use my favorite tactic from 40k.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

For Ogres:
Gnoblar heroes and lords. It would be hilarious to take an all gnoblar force.

For VC:
An undead unit that can be summoned onto the battle field within 36" of the caster. Like the tomb king scorpions and such. This could take the place of war machines for the VC.

For Lizardmen:
I like the ninja skink idea as well as the horned one idea. However, I would go for a hero level slann that can be used in smaller games.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Trust me you don't want anything like a tomb scorpion, and for tomb kings I'd like better healing.

Skaven need nothing.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

gnoblar army seconded... but I want gnoblar magic too


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

That would be cool. Transformation of Kadon on that Gnoblar! But it just turns into a small dragon.:laugh:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Nah, don't be daft.. it turns into a bull


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Bretonnian foot Knights


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Vampires with bows. Your telling me that during the whoel of their history (which they share some of it with the tomb kings.) they have never turned a single person that could use a bow REALLY!?


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Third the all gnoblar force, I'd stab my own eyes out with my paintbrushes before I got it all finished though. Gnoblars are horrible to paint.

For VC I'd like to see zombie pirates as a legitimate unit that have some sort of crappy rusty musket shooting attack. The reason for this is purely because I have a unit of 40 zombie pirates I made about 7 years ago and still haven't painted 

Back to Ogre's - Gnoblar grenades. Ogre's that throw suicide gnoblars (12" range) that then bounce and scatter and then run D6 towards the closest enemy before detonating.

Basically Ogre's Throw anywhere within 12" roll D6+scatter dice (On the roll of a 6 it's shortfused and blows up in the Ogre's hand) that's where the gnoblar lands , if it's touching an enemy unit it grabs hold of the leg of an enemy soldier and starts humping away and then detonates with the small template, it it's not touching it runs D6 towards the closest enemy unit before exploding. 

It makes fluffy sense considering Ogre's love to kill gnoblars and why not take some enemies down while practising a favourite pasttime. And Ogre's have the necessary equipment to make bombs, plus they live in a mountainous region and some of them were trained by the empire... if that's not a parody of real life I don't know what is...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

stalarious said:


> Vampires with bows. Your telling me that during the whoel of their history (which they share some of it with the tomb kings.) they have never turned a single person that could use a bow REALLY!?


No bows for you! :threaten: 


And hey, since so many armies seem to have incarnations or avatars of their gods, how about a representation of an Old One for the lizards? It would be interesting to see a particularly potent skink priest overcome with a portion of the Old Ones' power and become something that would put even the mightiest of saurus to shame in battle while still being a spellcaster.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Exploding gnoblar grenades sound fun! That would be cool.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok since I got the VC no bow vent out of the way I would like to see a rare scout unit of VC that could sneak in and hit the enemy from behind. 

Not really 100% sure of the special rules but standard two weapons or weapon and a range weapon(it could be 6" but something please!) O here we go when they kill a model they roll a dice per model and on a 4+ they come back as a zombies 1" away from the unit currently in combat with the scouts.Thoughts?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> No bows for you! :threaten:
> 
> 
> And hey, since so many armies seem to have incarnations or avatars of their gods, how about a representation of an Old One for the lizards? It would be interesting to see a particularly potent skink priest overcome with a portion of the Old Ones' power and become something that would put even the mightiest of saurus to shame in battle while still being a spellcaster.


The Old Ones have left and abandoned the lizards so you couldn't really do them... but there are some cool super-powerful monsters in the lizards book which would be utterly immense to see on the table top.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> No bows for you! :threaten:
> 
> 
> And hey, since so many armies seem to have incarnations or avatars of their gods, how about a representation of an Old One for the lizards? It would be interesting to see a particularly potent skink priest overcome with a portion of the Old Ones' power and become something that would put even the mightiest of saurus to shame in battle while still being a spellcaster.


You mean like Tehenhauin?

As for me since I play Skaven I would just like the option for some kind of Skaven cavalry. Perhaps Stormvermin riding HUGE rats.

Failing that a "create your own monster" Clan Moulder style theme would be ace. Think of the modelling possibilities.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Tehenhauin doesn't count. At the end of the day he's still just a skink priest. 

I was thinking more a literal avatar of Sotek or something. T/S I should have figured an Old One avatar would have been too much to hope for. GW have revealed sweet fuck all about the Old Ones in either system, so I guess there'd be no reason to start doing so now.


----------



## CraftworldSurathin (Dec 18, 2011)

VC with range! But also, some unit that makes enemies into vampires. Like some rare/special choice that turns casualties they inflict into vamps on 5+ or something. Not counts, of course, but something more durable than skeletons/zombies.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Dwarf women


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Turnip86 said:


> Dwarf women


Oh that reminds me, the Valakryn. The priests and priestesses of Valaya who heal the wounded and hit people with huge hammers.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Turnip86 said:


> Dwarf women


OH GOD NOT THE BEARDED WOMEN!


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

As long as the beards do not cover the BOOBS!:laugh:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Arli said:


> As long as the beards do not cover the BOOBS!:laugh:


...Would you even care at that point?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Possessed Warriors of Chaos. Forsaken are halfway to that "spawn" point-- or are functionally just small spawn. Chosen are on their way to daemonhood and have the favor of the gods. But what about possessed Warriors? I always liked the Late 3rd/4th Edition Chaos Space Marine Codex's "build your own Possessed Chaos Space Marines" kind of unit, and having a unit similar mechanically to Chosen but with more control over their extra abilities as a Rare choice appeals to me. 

I was thinking something along these lines...

Possessed Warriors (Rare Choice)
M 4
WS 5
BS 3
S 4
T 4
W 1
I 5
A 2
LD 8

Points/Model: 15
Unit: 5+
Equipment: Chaos Armor, Hand Weapon, Magical Attacks
Options:
-Must select one or more of the following: Shield, additional hand weapon, halberd, and/or great weapon (+1 point per model). 
-Must select one daemonic boon from the following:
--Spiky (Armor Piercing Attacks) +2 points / model
--From Beyond (Cause Fear) +1 point / model
--Daemonic Aura (6+ Ward Save) +3 points / model
--Soul Thirst (Killing Blow) +2 points / model
--Daemonic Mutation (+1 Attack) +3 points / model
--Hellfire (Flaming Attacks) +1 point / model

-Upgrade one Possessed Warrior to a Possessed Champion +15 points
-The Possessed Champion may select a Daemonic Gift of up to 25 points.
-Upgrade one Possessed Warrior to a Musician +10 points
-Upgrade one Possessed Warrior to a Standard Bearer +15 points
-The Standard Bearer may choose a Magic Banner worth up to 50 points.

-The Unit may select a Mark of Chaos:
--Khorne (+20 points), Slaanesh (+10 points); Tzeentch (+30 points), Nurgle (+35 points)


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Maiden guard and drake riders for high elves! Mass of scaled fire breathing flying cavalry!

Second for skaven rat cavalry


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The Son of Horus said:


> Possessed Warriors of Chaos. Forsaken are halfway to that "spawn" point-- or are functionally just small spawn. Chosen are on their way to daemonhood and have the favor of the gods. But what about possessed Warriors? I always liked the Late 3rd/4th Edition Chaos Space Marine Codex's "build your own Possessed Chaos Space Marines" kind of unit, and having a unit similar mechanically to Chosen but with more control over their extra abilities as a Rare choice appeals to me.
> 
> I was thinking something along these lines...
> 
> ...


Nice one! Have you playtested this or was it written on the fly?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Serpion5 said:


> Nice one! Have you playtested this or was it written on the fly?


Totally on the fly.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

*Beastmen
*
* Hound masters*
_ -special-
_


> The bestial hordes draw many to their ranks with the prospect of slaughter and bloodshed. Shadowing the herd and stalking the campfires are the warhounds and giant chaos beasts. The weak are culled by these beasts and ungors are slaughtered for food for the packs. Come time for war, those Gors with steel resolve and brute strength lead the only the most fierce hounds to war, chasing down foes and swarming the enemy.



-Mixed Unit- (similar to Kroxigors & Skinks)
_The Warhounds fight in front rank. Any Gors are in second rank and can not be targeted, allocated. All wounds are off the hounds. Once there are no more hounds, wounds are taken off of the Gors._

* M WS BS S T W I A LD*
*Gor Hound Master* 6 4 3 4 4 1 3 2 8
*Ravenous hound* 7 3 - 3 4 1 4 1 8 

Unit size: Gors 5-15, Warhounds 10 +
Rules: Primal fury, Ambush, tracker, Stubborn, swiftstride, Pack mentality, ruler of the pack

Unit price: 90 points
Cost: Gors: 8 points Ravenous Hound: 5 points
Equipment:
Gors: Heavy armor, Halberds
- May replace Halberds for Great Weapons: 2 points each
Musician: 5 points
Champion: 8 points
-may not take banners- 
- may take up to 20 points in magic items
Ravenous Warhound:
- unit may take Scaly skin (5+ armor) for 20 points
- unit may take poison attacks for 15 points


*Tracker*: Unit may Re-roll their ambush result. In addition, they may march move when they come on the board
 *Pack mentality*: when attacking from the rear or flank, all hounds may attack
* Ruler of the pack*: Once all warhounds are destroyed, the gors must take a leadership test. If they pass, they are enraged at the loss of their pack and gain *frenzy *and *unbreakable*. If they fail, the unit is removed and the unit that removed them from the game gains stubborn for one round.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

0-1 Warwolf - Field Trebuchet

M -
WS -
BS -
S - 
T 7
W 5
I -
A -
LD -

Points - 200
Crew : 4 Peasants and 1 Master Craftsman

Special Rules
Ludgar - The Warwolf is a fearsome machine capable of leveling cities by itself, hurling huge rocks, unfortunately this requires much more time than normal to fire. If the Warwolf did not fire in it's previous turn then it uses the Large Round Template. 

Master Craftsmen - Once per turn you may re-roll the Artillery Dice when firing Warwolf. If Warwolf is destroyed by shooting or the Misfire Chart the Master Craftsmen may attempt to repair it. Remove all the other Crew and leave Warwolf and the Master Craftsman in play instead of removing it as a casualty. Warwolf cannot fire for the next D3+1 Turns as the Craftsman rushes to repair it. If the game ends before the Warwolf is repaired remove it as a casualty. If repairs are successful the Warwolf may be fire as normal the next turn but counts as having fired. 

I just want bigger Trebuchets.


----------



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

Id like Swordsmen dropped to 5 points and thier stat line then go to WS 3 I 3 like the other state troops. Instead have a one point upgrade for all state troops the give them +1 WS & I. And only hal of your State Troops can take the upgrade (round up).


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

ExtraCrew said:


> Id like Swordsmen dropped to 5 points and thier stat line then go to WS 3 I 3 like the other state troops. Instead have a one point upgrade for all state troops the give them +1 WS & I. And only hal of your State Troops can take the upgrade (round up).


This is really for making new units rather than modifying old ones.


----------



## Falkenhyn (Jan 15, 2012)

Has any one played monster hunter? well id like to have a hunter unit, using great weapons or bowguns or lances or anything else you can use in the game. Units of 4 large baces some thing like 3 wounds and a heap of armour and a good ward save, and special rules to kill dragons and other monsters but they will cost a bit o points. 

monster hunter for the win


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Falkenhyn said:


> Has any one played monster hunter? well id like to have a hunter unit, using great weapons or bowguns or lances or anything else you can use in the game. Units of 4 large baces some thing like 3 wounds and a heap of armour and a good ward save, and special rules to kill dragons and other monsters but they will cost a bit o points.


This idea I like! :good:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I just got an idea, for a sort of VC sleeper unit.
Stats subject to change

Werewolf
M 8
WS 4
BS -
S 3
T 4
W 3
I ?
A 4
LD 10

Unite size: 1-3
Points: ?

1 werewolf may be put into an enemy unit at an additional cost of 50 points per model, as he is currently in is human, elf, etc, form after the 3rd turn you may roll a die on a roll of 6+, +1 per turn after the 3rd, the man suddenly turns into his werewolf form, causing terror and 1 unsavable casualty, as the model is now a werewolf, to the unit he is attached to. The opponent then places your werewolf model at either the rear or flank.


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

Maybe something like this? 

Special Choice: 
Bretonnia Warhounds

*M WS BS S T W I A LD*
Warhound Trainer 5 3 2 3 3 1 3 1 8
Warhound 9 3 - 4 3 1 4 3 5

Unit Size: 1-5 Warhound Trainers, 5-25 Warhounds
Unit Cost: 8pts for Trainer, 4pts for Warhound
Equipment: 
Warhound Trainer: Light Armor, Hand Weapon
Warhound: Vicious Teeth and Claws

*Fear* 
*Skirmishers*
*Scout*
*Among the Pack*-The Warhound Trainers may always choose to remove a Warhound if they suffer a wound. Furthermore the Warhounds use the Trainer's LD for all purposes
*Unleash the Dogs of War*-When the Bretonnia Warband declares a charge, move only the Warhounds into the combat, if they win the combat they will not overrun but return to their masters side. Move them back into cohesion with the Trainers
*Fear the Beasts*-If a Warhound unit charges a unit that consists of cavalry, beasts or monsters of any kind they cause _Terror_ for the first round of combat. Use the mount's LD in this case as the ravenous dogs frighten them into hysteria


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Remember this is about fluff. Stats aren't important, just something that seems cool from a background perspective. 

These are some interesting idas though.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Falkenhyn said:


> Has any one played monster hunter? well id like to have a hunter unit, using great weapons or bowguns or lances or anything else you can use in the game. Units of 4 large baces some thing like 3 wounds and a heap of armour and a good ward save, and special rules to kill dragons and other monsters but they will cost a bit o points.
> 
> monster hunter for the win


You mean like Brunner?

I third skaven cavalry, maybe the rat version of demigryphs(since skaven tend to copy and 'improve' on other races weapons and stuff)?


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Empire, aside from bringing back the Middenheim list, give me priests of other gods. Are you really trying to tell me that Sigmar is the only Empire god that has priests resolute enough to go to war in his name? Give me a break. Sigmar himself was a follower of Ulric so his priests should be on the front lines. Moor's priests of death should be right there attending to the fallen and preventing outside influences from messing whith their dietie's just dues. And Shallaya's healers have no better place to be then caring for those who are wounded and/or dying in the defence of their homelands.

Give Me Priests!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Lv 4 skink mage for under 250pts... the cost of a slaan means you just can't fit him in at 1000pts, which is a shame since I've just been to a doubles tourny with double-lizards and we just got raped in every magic phase against every other army there 
I didn't see a single other double lizrard army, others obviously decided they would like some magical potency.

I think a lv4 skink acolyte with access to heavens and a lv4 skink high-priest of sotek with access to death, shadow and beasts would be cool. The acolyte would be a follower of the Old Ones in service to a Slaan, with a basic ward save and good leadership (or something like an ability to re-deploy 1 unit at the start of a game due to knowing something of the Old One's prophecies). The High priest on the other hand is dedicated to Sotek and might would stop any saurus characters being taken (Sotek bands are lead by a skink chief, under direction from a priest... just like Word Bearers are in 40k, with Dark Acolytes having Coryphaus to lead their warriors) but who would have frenzy and hatred and be fairly powerful in combat (but having crap leadership and little to no defense).


----------



## joebauerek (May 14, 2010)

For the bretonnians maybe something like a shamed Knight (much like a 40k lone wolf) that is purposly equiped to take down opposing heros and lords to regain his honour?

And then maybe a male wizard? I keep wondering where they've all gone....


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> Lv 4 skink mage for under 250pts... the cost of a slaan means you just can't fit him in at 1000pts, which is a shame since I've just been to a doubles tourny with double-lizards and we just got raped in every magic phase against every other army there
> I didn't see a single other double lizrard army, others obviously decided they would like some magical potency.
> 
> I think a lv4 skink acolyte with access to heavens and a lv4 skink high-priest of sotek with access to death, shadow and beasts would be cool. The acolyte would be a follower of the Old Ones in service to a Slaan, with a basic ward save and good leadership (or something like an ability to re-deploy 1 unit at the start of a game due to knowing something of the Old One's prophecies). The High priest on the other hand is dedicated to Sotek and might would stop any saurus characters being taken (Sotek bands are lead by a skink chief, under direction from a priest... just like Word Bearers are in 40k, with Dark Acolytes having Coryphaus to lead their warriors) but who would have frenzy and hatred and be fairly powerful in combat (but having crap leadership and little to no defense).


As a fellow Lizard player, I agree. I already have plans for a trinity of skinks acting in concert as a counts as slaan.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

is this fantasy only :/


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

yup, but you could start a similar thread in 40k fluff if one doesn't exist already (search is your friend).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

a rock dropper reload for terradons, perhaps a stegafon with a rock hopper (not a penguin, mind).

anointed of slaanesh, druchii whove given into the worship of the dark prince.

hobgoblin khanate warriors, chinese/mongol goblins on wolves on roids man.


----------



## coolkid (Sep 17, 2011)

I would an option of elite skink warriors. Ones that could excel in close combat maybe have a few blessings of Soteks. A few special rules and such I would like that, and maybe even a ward save.


----------

